# I’m new and I have a 4th gen Maxima!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello everyone I’m new my name is William from Metter, Ga and I have this 1997 Nissan Maxima GXE ------ 



http://www.cardomain.com/id/williamg


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome, Nice Ride.


----------

